# Best BBQ Place in TEXAS



## bevo/fishing/hunting (May 10, 2005)

In another thread we got off topic discussing BBQ. I want to hear where some of the better joints in the state are.

I personally like The Saltlick in Dripping Springs. I don't care that much for the Lockhart places, although Black's there is pretty good. Never been to any place in Llano.

Jailhouse BBQ in San Antonio is also really good. And for a "chain" type place, I'll take Rudy's.. the one in Leon Springs is the best IMHO.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Leon's on broadway in Galveston is pretty good


----------



## hawgs (May 22, 2006)

bevo/fishing/hunting said:


> I personally like The Saltlick in Dripping Springs.


You took the words right out of my mouth... and now I am hungry for some. Great place!

I think it's in Driftwood though.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting (May 10, 2005)

Going before the game tomorrow. Meet me there around 2:30-3ish..


----------



## hawgs (May 22, 2006)

I'd love to but I'll have to settle for their BBQ sauce and my own BBQ'ed ribs.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting (May 10, 2005)

You're right!  Been hangin with Willie too much..lol


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

stubb's - austin, tx.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting (May 10, 2005)

Stubb's wins with the atmosphere, but not the best BBQ IMO


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

you're right...depends on the day. i think rudy's may have overall better bbq.


----------



## zihuatanejo (Jun 29, 2004)

Coopers in LLano.....pick your meat right off the pit. There are lots of them out there but by far Coopers is the best. 2nd would be Kreuz Market in Lockhart...no forks just fingers since 1900.


----------



## Philip C (May 30, 2006)

Is stubb's that place way off in the country, with many acers of outside sitting and such. I've been told one of the best joints in texas is some country type place way out in the middle of nowhere, I think its near austin? But they were telling me it usally has a couple hour wait, its all outdoors and very country like. Any one hear of it?


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Swinging Door in Richmond, Coopers in Llano, Hinze's in Wharton are some of my fav's


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

acers?


----------



## rockyraider (Feb 1, 2006)

Philip C.,


No, Stubbs is in downtown Austin and in no way has several acres with it. Maybe the Saltlick is what you are thinking of.


----------



## clouser (Jun 14, 2006)

Mustang Creek BBQ...HANDS DOWN. Actually, the best Q in Texas comes off of my dad's pit. We've tried many times to get him to enter cookoffs, but he just won't do it.


----------



## clouser (Jun 14, 2006)

Philip C said:


> Is stubb's that place way off in the country, with many acers of outside sitting and such. I've been told one of the best joints in texas is some country type place way out in the middle of nowhere, I think its near austin? But they were telling me it usally has a couple hour wait, its all outdoors and very country like. Any one hear of it?


Sounds to me like you're talking about County Line.


----------



## donbmt (Nov 19, 2004)

Philip C said:


> Is stubb's that place way off in the country, with many acers of outside sitting and such. I've been told one of the best joints in texas is some country type place way out in the middle of nowhere, I think its near austin? But they were telling me it usally has a couple hour wait, its all outdoors and very country like. Any one hear of it?


Stubbs is downtown, I had some pretty good bbq in Luling a while back, right in the middle of town, can't think of the name, they served it like Coopers,


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

donbmt said:


> Stubbs is downtown, I had some pretty good bbq in Luling a while back, right in the middle of town, can't think of the name, they served it like Coopers,


that would be Luling City Market


----------



## listos? (Aug 22, 2006)

Ribs - Ironworks in Austin
Spare Ribs - Salt Lick
Brisket - Joe's BBQ
Sausage - Blacks
Potatoe Salad - Red River BBQ, League City
Cole Slaw - County Line
Beans - Mine


----------



## Hard Head (May 21, 2004)

Central Texas BBQ on Airport Blvd in Houston!


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

*Dang, I'm getting hungry now*

BBQ is a subject I'm pretty passionate about. I'm a Texas born & raised gal, and I need a brisket fix at least once a week (would be more, but no good places down here in the valley)

My #1 favorite joint is C & J s BBQ outside of College Station, Texas. It's in an old gas station. Soooooo good.

Close runners up are the Saltlick (of course) and a little hole-in-the wall in the middle of nowhere b/w San Antonio and Corpus called Van's BBQ.

I really, really want some brisket now.

If any of yall know of any good places in the Valley, fill me in.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

*Alright here's mine in order.......*

1. Cooper's in Llano
2. SaltLick in Driftwood
3. Sonny Bryan's in Dallas
4. Louie Mueller's in Taylor
5. Luling City Market in Luling
6. Schoepfs in Belton
7. Cooper's in Mason
8. Goode Company in Houston
9. Rudy's in Leon Springs
10.I've always been partial to Midway BBQ in Katy.
11. Smitty's in Lockhart.
12. Blacks in Lockhart.
13. Kruez Market in Lockhart.

These are just some that I like, I haven't been to every BBQ place in Texas, But I'm trying. LOL.


----------



## Chongo (May 24, 2004)

zihuatanejo said:


> 2nd would be Kreuz Market in Lockhart...no forks just fingers since 1900.


Being a third generation born and raised in Lockhart, I now agree with your statment about Kreuz. Smitty's bar far is better now. Every since the split of the siblings and Kreuz moved north of town on hwy 183. Smitty grew up in that building cooking BBQ and was able to maintain the quality that has been there 1900. Heck he did not know any other way to cook it...LOL. I know of three different issues of Texas Monthly that awarded Kreuz Market (with Smitty at the helm) "The Best BBQ in Texas and the other two place in Lockhart were ranked in the top 50. At those times there were only three, Kreuz, Chisom Trail BBQ and Black's BBQ. Blacks is to citified for me...LOL.....

A hunck of meat, some sausage, bread or crackers and a cold Beer, Man I miss it.....


----------



## Smallfrye (May 21, 2004)

Saltlick, Coopers and L.Muellers have been rated the best BBQ in Texas for many ,many years..... and for good reason. It's worth the time to visit each one and decide for yourself. 

When in Austin, County Line has good groceries and is impresssive to yankee's. Poke- E- Joe's is the local favorite, downtown has a couple average places. Rudy's...the equivlent of McDonalds BBQ.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Philip C said:


> Is stubb's that place way off in the country, with many acers of outside sitting and such. I've been told one of the best joints in texas is some country type place way out in the middle of nowhere, I think its near austin? But they were telling me it usally has a couple hour wait, its all outdoors and very country like. Any one hear of it?


SaltLick in Driftwood.


----------



## O.P. (Apr 12, 2005)

any place Badhabit is cooking!!


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting (May 10, 2005)

Shallowgal,

I forgot about Van's since I don't go to Port A that way any longer. Good call!


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

One of my favorites is Joel's in Flatonia. I stop by there even if I'm not hungry!!


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

*I like Rudy's the best if I'm in a pinch but...*

I'd much rather have my own...


----------



## mudrunner (Jun 6, 2006)

Andy's BBQ in Shiner when it was still open


----------



## bigfattrout (Jul 6, 2006)

rudy's and coopers


----------



## fishtales (Jun 7, 2005)

Joe Cottens in Robstown - brisket and ribs


----------



## 12lbtest (Jun 1, 2005)

The Baptist Church (not sure the name) in Huntsville is one of my favs. 

12lb


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

clouser said:


> Mustang Creek BBQ...HANDS DOWN. Actually, the best Q in Texas comes off of my dad's pit. We've tried many times to get him to enter cookoffs, but he just won't do it.


Clouser,

unless it's moved, Mustang Creek BBQ is no more. The pits have been pulled out and there's no one around. I agree, great BBQ, almost as good as Badhabit's.


----------



## fisHRman (Aug 11, 2005)

Smoliks BBQ in Karnes City - great stuff. McBees in Pleasanton ain't bad either.


----------



## Circle B BearKat (Jul 20, 2005)

I'll second the Saltlick as having some pretty dang good BBQ. Some others that are noteable are Pizzatolla's in Houston (good ribs) and Luling City Market (good sausage). I used to like Coopers over in Mason but I have not been in a few years.

The best BBQ, however, in my humble opinion, is to be had off of Redfish Lane on Demi-John Island, with friends and family in the foreground and Bastrop Bayou in the background. Good food is made even better by great friends.


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

My own backyard!!


----------



## clouser (Jun 14, 2006)

Animal Chris said:


> Clouser,
> 
> unless it's moved, Mustang Creek BBQ is no more. The pits have been pulled out and there's no one around. I agree, great BBQ, almost as good as Badhabit's.


Mustang Creek is still around. They moved out of the old tin shack. Now they're in the Exxon convenience store that closed down just a little further north up 59.


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

clouser said:


> Mustang Creek is still around. They moved out of the old tin shack. Now they're in the Exxon convenience store that closed down just a little further north up 59.


Like all others that move up, it'll never taste the same. Sumpin about sweatin in the old barn. Thanks, Chris


----------



## General CoolBro (Jun 13, 2005)

Another vote for Cooper's in Llano. Bring some $ with you...you pay big there for the best.

GCB


----------



## Circle B BearKat (Jul 20, 2005)

*Mount Zion's Babtist Church*



12lbtest said:


> The Baptist Church (not sure the name) in Huntsville is one of my favs.
> 
> 12lb


When I attended SHSU this was great place to get awesome BBQ, especially when served by the the old lady there that always seemed a little off kilter.


----------



## clouser (Jun 14, 2006)

Animal Chris said:


> Like all others that move up, it'll never taste the same. Sumpin about sweatin in the old barn. Thanks, Chris


I don't know...I had a sliced brisket sandwich there about 3 weeks ago, and it made me want to slap my momma, my daddy, and the rest of my family members


----------



## dennis_99 (Feb 27, 2006)

Swallow Gal, In the valley, I would suggest Willie B's BBQ in Alamo, its freakin awesome. Lonestar down in McAllen on North 10th is also really good.

On another note, and not to hijack threads, will anyone be willing to divulge their BBQ Brisket recipe/technique. Thanks.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Circle B BearKat said:


> When I attended SHSU this was great place to get awesome BBQ, especially when served by the the old lady there that always seemed a little off kilter.


Is that place still open? We used to go there when I was at SHSU back in the mid 80's.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Here's a great book for all yall Texas BBQ Lovers!

http://www.webstrider.com/

http://www.robbwalsh.com/01cookbooks/1legends.shtml


----------



## word-doctor (Sep 20, 2005)

Y'all have covered the best ones... I don't know if it's still open, but _Charlotte's Ribs and Thangs_ in Huntsville had world class brisket and sausage. _Mr. Nice_ is closed in LaMarque, but he had awesome brisket and spicy "bulk" beef sausage.


----------



## rbritt (Jan 20, 2005)

*Huntsville - Mt Zion church*

My favorite is Mt Zion Baptist church with the old ladies basicly yelling at you to sit down. Every plate and piece of silverware was different. the good ole days!!!


----------



## wcvickers (Aug 26, 2005)

McDonald's McRib, at a location near you.


Hey! Somebody had to say it!


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

SHSU grad class of 86. Used to eat every Thursday at Mt. Zion. Now they have a new church and serve food in the old one.


rbritt said:


> My favorite is Mt Zion Baptist church with the old ladies basicly yelling at you to sit down. Every plate and piece of silverware was different. the good ole days!!!


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Never been to the one in Llano - but the Cooper's in Mason is the best I've ever eaten. 

In San Antonio - B&B Smokehouse on Pleasanton road is my favorite, then Rudy's then Casey's then .... That place out on 1604 on the east side - kind of out in the country - the name slips my mind.

But then, Soapeddler's back yard is pretty darn good too. There's never anything left over for sandwiches the next day. People keep eatin' till it's all gone.

The 2 places in Elgin are pretty good too.


----------



## wcvickers (Aug 26, 2005)

Actually, I drive the two hours to Cooper's in Llano about once a month to get my fix (and seasoning spice).


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

bevo/fishing/hunting said:


> Shallowgal,
> 
> I forgot about Van's since I don't go to Port A that way any longer. Good call!


I've been wanting to try that place, especially since Lumberyard Barbeque in Sinton closed down. That place was really good too. Guess I'll just have to stay hungry a little while longer on my way back from the coast from now on.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

*Huntsville*

I believe that is called Mt. Zion and it isvery good


12lbtest said:


> The Baptist Church (not sure the name) in Huntsville is one of my favs.
> 
> 12lb


----------



## ssmarinaman (Mar 5, 2005)

The Church in Huntsville,,one price all you can eat family style.. if you have been there . you know what i mean,I think it's only open Thursdays and Fridays and get there early. those big boys from SHSU will camp out..lol


----------



## swdenni (Aug 5, 2004)

*Houston BBQ*

Thelmas or Williams Smoke House


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Zimmerhanzel's Smithville Tx. Most likely spelled wrong


----------



## surffan (Oct 5, 2004)

Southside Market in Elgin is #1 for me. Kreuz's is #2, but have not been to the old one since the "split". Never have liked Louis Mueller's in Taylor for some reason and it's close enough for me to eat at just about any time. Southside has great sauage, good brisket and ribs and I really like their chicken. I was not impressed with them when they were in old downtown Elgin but since they moved to the "new" location on 290, I think they got a lot better.


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

I have a buddy that cooks for a Lutheran Church once per month in Victoria. He says they always sell out - must be good.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

I've always wanted to try Drexlers in Houston. Clyde the Glides Mom's Place. Anyone ever tried it?


----------



## GinMan (Jan 29, 2005)

1. Lum's Bar-B-Que and Country Store in Junction
2. Cooper's in Llano...(BTW; the Coopers in Junction is terrible)
3. Joe Cotten's BBQ in Robstown


----------



## EGT Limited (Jul 30, 2004)

David's in Arlington.


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

I love that big yaller pit on wheels that is manned by our own Badhabit. Now that old boy knows his way around the cook-shack.

Uncle Dans on Hewitt drive in Waco ain't bad


----------



## GinMan (Jan 29, 2005)

shallowgal said:


> BBQ is a subject I'm pretty passionate about. I'm a Texas born & raised gal, and I need a brisket fix at least once a week (would be more, but no good places down here in the valley)
> 
> My #1 favorite joint is C & J s BBQ outside of College Station, Texas. It's in an old gas station. Soooooo good.
> 
> ...


Hey Shallowgal
You have never been to:
Longhorn Cattle Company Barbeque & Steak Restaurnt 3055 W Expressway 83 San Benito, TX 78586 (956) 399-4400Just go when it's cool outside (no A/C) but good que and steaksBoth sides of my family are in the Rio Hondo/Harlingen area and that is where we always went.........


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

See, now I've always thought Joe Cotton's was overpriced and not great. Last couple of times I went I got more fat than beef with my brisket. Good sides though.

Dennis99 Thanks for the tip. I'll have to head out to Alamo soon to check out Willie Bs. I think it's definitely worth the drive if it's good BBQ.


----------



## Porterhouse (Mar 10, 2005)

#1 is Coopers in Llano.....but I ain't picky, I'll even eat at the Salt Lick


----------



## Philip C (May 30, 2006)

Maybe Salt lick is the place my friend was telling me about. Can someone describe what it looks like?

By the way we went to Smokey Bones 2 days ago, the chicken and brisket was dry, potato was small and over cooked. They charged extra for the super potato and the corn bread. Don't think I will be going back.


----------



## Fishnut (May 21, 2004)

I agree WJ, any where Badhabit Burners are cooking.


----------



## Dmax2500 (Sep 4, 2006)

Honestly, I don't think you can have one best BBQ place. They all specialize in their own thing. I don't think Rudy's is all that. Its just overhyped. Their brisket is good I will give them that. 


My favorites:

Cottons in Robstown
Willie B's here in Edinburg or Alamo
County Line in Austin is a pretty good all around place and I like the atmosphere

Honestly the best ones I've been to I don't even remember or know the names of.


----------



## Sidecutter (May 21, 2004)

*Brisket*

My House in League City.LOL Even Badhabit Knows.LOL
Sidecutter


----------



## donbmt (Nov 19, 2004)

Gator Junction in Anahuac makes a pretty mean sliced beef sandwich.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Animal Chris said:


> Clouser,
> 
> unless it's moved, Mustang Creek BBQ is no more. The pits have been pulled out and there's no one around. I agree, great BBQ, almost as good as Badhabit's.


That sucks, anyone know the story? I drove by a couple of weeks ago and noticed things didn't look occupied, I remember when he started selling bbq out of a trailer years ago before he built that fancy tin building.

Hope nothing bad happened to the fellow.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Rudys if your around San Ant, 

Drexlers over by UH in Houston

and AJ'a here in Lakewood Forest (corner of Grant and Lakewood Forest Dr)

John


----------



## Misty Dawn (May 27, 2005)

*Good food and pretty girls*

"Hard Eight" in Stephenville. They have pork chops that should have to be regulated (you CAN hurt yourself!) and brisket that I'd walk across Comanche County barefoot to get to.


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

*Holy Smoke!*

For Huntsville - Mt Zions
Hill Country - Rudys and Salt Lick
Houston - haven't found any that can compare



rbritt said:


> My favorite is Mt Zion Baptist church with the old ladies basicly yelling at you to sit down. Every plate and piece of silverware was different. the good ole days!!!


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

Well, you drive until you think you must have reached the Mexican border and you're almost there. lol. You can't buy booze there but can BYOB.

It's rustic as you can imagine.



Philip C said:


> Maybe Salt lick is the place my friend was telling me about. Can someone describe what it looks like?
> 
> By the way we went to Smokey Bones 2 days ago, the chicken and brisket was dry, potato was small and over cooked. They charged extra for the super potato and the corn bread. Don't think I will be going back.


----------



## Philip C (May 30, 2006)

FishinChick© said:


> Well, you drive until you think you must have reached the Mexican border and you're amost there. lol. You can't buy booze there but can BYOB.
> 
> It's rustic as you can imagine.


I think this may be the place my friend was talking about, he said it was a long drive, 2 hour wait for the food, large outdoor sitting areas and I think he mentioned everyone bringing their own ice chest full of beer?
Guess I will have to make a meca over to Salt lick
Thanks

PS what do yall think about Carol's off 290 by the airport? I've always liked their food.


----------



## James Herman (Aug 7, 2004)

*sorry Rudy's fans*

Rudy's is not BBQ, roast maybe?

They cook their meat in the oven.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Philip C said:


> I think this may be the place my friend was talking about, he said it was a long drive, 2 hour wait for the food, large outdoor sitting areas and I think he mentioned everyone bringing their own ice chest full of beer?
> Guess I will have to make a meca over to Salt lick
> Thanks
> 
> PS what do yall think about Carol's off 290 by the airport? I've always liked their food.


That would be Carls and it's nasty!!!!

John


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

You Boys need to get out more often.



Texas Pride Bar-BQ in St. Hedwig, Texas!


----------



## Corky (May 22, 2004)

As said by a few before.....my absolute favorite is Cooper's in Llano. Salt Lick is probably second. My favorite closest within a 30 min drive of Katy is the Swinging Door in Richmond.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Geeze, can't believe no one has mentioned LUTHER'S

Hmm Hmm good!


























JUST KIDDING, speaking of getting out more, I just have to bite my tongue when co-workers start talking about bbq and say that Luther's is good stuff, Mcdonald's Mcrib freakin' tastes better than Luther's! Thank goodness they are gone!


----------



## Philip C (May 30, 2006)

jtburf said:


> That would be Carls and it's nasty!!!!
> 
> John


OUCH!! Guess I have no clue to what good BBQ is, its been several years since I've been there, have they gone down hill?
Do you have any suggestions to where I can eat decent BBQ in that area? I've eaten at Country line and thought it was good, but a bit pricy, if I remember right.


----------



## Fishin' Fool (Oct 30, 2005)

If you get a chance try Schoepfs in Belton. Good food, great folks and service make for a great place to eat!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I've always liked the Salt Lick and their ribs and sauce. Mustang Creek BBQ is the best in Wharton County and they moved to a new location on Hwy. 59 that has A/C and indoor restrooms, lol. If you're headed south on 59 it will be on your right before you get to Louise at the old drive in grocery Exxon place.

Luling City Meat Market is good and I really enjoy the BBQ at Joe Cotton's in Robstown too.

TH


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

*Mustang Creek BBQ*



StinkBait said:


> That sucks, anyone know the story? I drove by a couple of weeks ago and noticed things didn't look occupied, I remember when he started selling bbq out of a trailer years ago before he built that fancy tin building.
> 
> Hope nothing bad happened to the fellow.


He moved his place, see my other post. They moved into the old convenience store on 59 South just before you get to Louise.

Cecil's getting old...oh and he didn't start it when it was the trailer, that was another guy whose name escapes me and who died a number of years ago.

TH


----------



## texasflyfisher (Jun 25, 2004)

Coopers BBQ in Llano, Texas

coopersbbq.com


----------



## mickey (Apr 16, 2006)

I eat at coopers once a week most of the year. Their bbq is good and the atmosphere is probably the best thing about it. Their briskets are not high quality meat period. I know everyone has their opinions, but I would be very curious to see how they would rank if there was a blind taste test against some of the other major contender. I am not belittling Coopers, I love it, fixing to eat there in about 2 hours!

Just my 2 cents


----------



## zihuatanejo (Jun 29, 2004)

I used to live in Llano county and my grandparents had a place up there, my cousin has an A/C company in Mason that I helped him start, I used to drive over everyday from our place near Llano. One year I worked at the deer hunting ranch for an old cowpoke who used to ride trains to the Dakotas from the Hill Country around Lampassas and work cattle, that man taught me more about BBQ than I could have ever imagined. Talk about spoiled, in my family you grew up learning about smoking a brisket and helped Grandma make deer sausage with a hand grinder clamped to the counter in the kitchen. I can remember being at the deer camp and starting a fire in the fire ring to burn down the coals overnight, when we woke up in the morning we would shovel them into the pit which was maybe 8' long by 4' wide and about 4' high...it was more like ritual than work. My wife had a gas grill when we got married...I think it is still sitting out back rusting in the same place it has always been...if it ain't mesquite or oak we ain't cookin'. And don't be putting beans in my chili either!!


zihuatanejo said:


> Coopers in LLano.....pick your meat right off the pit. There are lots of them out there but by far Coopers is the best. 2nd would be Kreuz Market in Lockhart...no forks just fingers since 1900.


----------



## brazman (Aug 22, 2006)

I was waiting for someone to bring up The Hard Eight. One in Stephenville, one in Brady, maybe more. The pork ribs...I would almost commit murder for them, and certainly if you were standing between me and the pit...2 big ribs, large SWEEEEEEEET tea, $6ish. All the BEST beans you could ever find. I'm talking a whole brisket swimmin down in the pot somewhere, jalapenos, onions...THAT'S IT, HERE I COME!

Good thing Llano's on the way...in my own qualified, pot-bellied opinion, you'd be hard pressed to find better smoked chicken than Cooper's, $4.50 a half chicken, again all you can eat beans, dang...


----------



## BritishSlave (Aug 17, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> that would be Luling City Market


I do hope you mean the Original Luling City Market in Luling, Texas! Not the wannabe in Houston.


----------



## Gorda Fisher (Aug 19, 2005)

*Finally, somebody got the right answer.*



swdenni said:


> Thelmas or Williams Smoke House


Thelmas is probably the smallest and least known but is definetly the best. It beats the salt lick and all the others. If you havent tried it your missin out, the bbq sauce is unreal.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

*My opinion on BBQ places.....*

I think timing is a very important factor. Imagine trying to figure out how much to cook umpteen hours ahead of time, and not wasting any or being out too early. Now with that said, places that may not be as busy as others on a consistent basis is probably not going to be as consistent. For example, I have been to Cooper's in Mason for lunch on a Tuesday. The BBQ seemed as if it had been in and out of the pit since Sat.. I have been there on Friday and its awesome. I like Coopers in Llano and Saltlick anytime. Maybe they have an edge because crowds are consistently there, so they are always cooking. Anyway, JMO. 
http://www.coopersbbq.com/
http://www.saltlickbbq.com/


----------



## BritishSlave (Aug 17, 2004)

scwine said:


> I think timing is a very important factor. Imagine trying to figure out how much to cook umpteen hours ahead of time, and not wasting any or being out too early. Now with that said, places that may not be as busy as others on a consistent basis is probably not going to be as consistent. For example, I have been to Cooper's in Mason for lunch on a Tuesday. The BBQ seemed as if it had been in and out of the pit since Sat.. I have been there on Friday and its awesome. I like Coopers in Llano and Saltlick anytime. Maybe they have an edge because crowds are consistently there, so they are always cooking. Anyway, JMO.
> http://www.coopersbbq.com/
> http://www.saltlickbbq.com/


There's a little quirk about the BBQ at Luling City Market in Luling. The trimmings and left over brisket and rib meat is ground up and used in making their sausage. It's never put back in the pit for the next day. That orange sauce they serve is not heated and is made from common kitchen ingrediants found in probably everyone's home.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

*# of Replies..........*

Well obviously we all love BBQ, and being Texans, we are all experts as compared to the outside world. I figured this thread would hit at least 100 replies, we are almost there!!!


----------



## raw10628 (May 23, 2004)

MMMMM......I love me some BBQ!!!!

In Houston, I like: 
Thelma's
Demeris
Goode Company
Otto's.

Outside of Houston:
Southside in Elgin
Louis Mueller's in Taylor
Luling City Market in Luling
Cooper's in Llano
Salt Lick in Driftwood


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

raw10628 said:


> MMMMM......I love me some BBQ!!!!
> 
> In Houston, I like:
> Thelma's
> ...


I would have to agree. I forgot about Otto's, use to eat there when in college and working at Memorial Park driving range many years ago.


----------



## texaggie2007 (Dec 18, 2005)

> Coopers in LLano.....pick your meat right off the pit. There are lots of them out there but by far Coopers is the best.


Ding Ding Ding
Stoped in Lockhart on the way back from Randolph AFB yesterday and ate at both Blacks and Kreuz; Kreuz was better that Blacks but I still think that Coopers is #1 and Giddings City Meat Market is #2


----------



## texaggie2007 (Dec 18, 2005)

Couple more things;


> My #1 favorite joint is C & J s BBQ outside of College Station, Texas.


 I would have to disagree; I'd say best in CS is Rudy's and it's not all that and to whoever said that their meat is cooked in an oven I see them pull there meat right out of the smoker here in CS. 


> I've always wanted to try Drexlers in Houston. Clyde the Glides Mom's Place. Anyone ever tried it?


Yes, Not good at all and over priced


> That would be Carls and it's nasty!!!!


This is true now; however when I was growing up as a kid the quailty was much better. It has fallen off in the past 4-5 years maybe more now.

****Just a Disclaimer; I judge BBQ by the meat without sauce. IMHO if it needs sauce it aint good BBQ.
Gig Em
PS it was Chester's that I ate at in Universial City


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

i think bbq suffers from the shoulda been here yesterday syndrome...........i'm sure all the good places can put out a good spread everyday, but can they put the TO DIE FOR out on a consistant basis ? can it be " ALL THAT" all the time ?


----------



## Bimini Twisted (Apr 17, 2005)

Sidecutters back yard, about 4 houses down my street.

Rick


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

I'm a native Texan and probably been to 80% of the one's that have been posted. As a salesman for a large co., I get around the state. Most of the ones posted are good. Some better than others, but here are two that no one has posted. City Meat Market in Giddings serves it on butcher block paper just like many of the others and if you want a great BBQ sandwhich, try Austin's in Eagle Lake. It's a converted gas station and has a lot of character.


----------



## rainbowrunner (Dec 31, 2005)

*Mt Zion*



12lbtest said:


> The Baptist Church (not sure the name) in Huntsville is one of my favs.
> 
> 12lb


I think it was called Mount Zion Babtist Church, and I agree hands down with you on that. Don't know if it's still open or not?? Located between I45 and SH75 just south of downtown Huntsville.

Dale

Saltlick is a close 2nd place


----------



## the wood man (Sep 14, 2006)

For what's it worth I sell wood to many of these places and have had the opportunity to eat BBQ at all of them, especially in the Houston area and Luling city market on Richmond and Goode Co. BBQ at Kirby and Katy freeway are my favorites. Luling uses post oak and Goode uses Mesquite.


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

*bbq kings*

1. Joe Cotten's, Robstown
2. Joe Cotten's, Robstown
3. Joe Cotten's, Robstown
4. Mikeska's, Taylor


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I think Joe Cotten's is WAY overrated myself... not bad BBQ, but nothing special either. Some of my buds always like to stop there though.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

If you go to Louie Mueller's in Taylor, get the smoked ribeye they have. It is to die for!

Here's my picks....

1. Best Chicken - Crosstown BBQ in Elgin (get there soon or it is sold out)
2. Sausage - lots of options - Meyers in Elgin, Blacks in Lockhart, even Smokey Moes in Austin is not bad. Taylor meat company has good sausage too.
3. Brisket - Hands down - Rudy's is the tenderest, consistently awesome brisket. I have heard that there is a place called MACKS in Gregory that rocks too.
4. Ribs....beef - Iron Works Austin, County Line
5. Baby Backs - You are gonna laugh.....but Houston's in Austin. They fall off the bone. More traditional Baby Backs at Rudy's are good too.
6. Anything else? Last time I ate at Goode Co. BBQ it was good too!

I love BBQ.....let's keep this thread moving.....!


----------



## tarpon_fly (Jun 22, 2004)

Louis Mueller's son John Mueller has a hole in the wall down by Disch Falk Field in Austin. He opens at 11:00 and closes when the meat runs out. Since there is always a line at least 40 deep he's usually not opened for more than a couple of hours. His brisket is without a doubt the best I've ever tasted... IMO better than Cooper's and even better than his dad's. But bring cash because he doesn't accept any other form of payment.


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

I've had all that hill country stuff for over 50 years: 

Taylor, Lockhart, Llano, Austin, Elgin...and its GREAT!

years later tried Joe Cotten's brisket, links, chicken and ribs...its GREATER!


----------



## TxLadyAngler (Oct 6, 2004)

*The Absolute Best*

The Best BBQ Place in Texas is absolutely wherever Badhabit has parked his pit.

MMMMMM, MMMMMM . . .


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

zihuatanejo said:


> I And don't be putting beans in my chili either!!


If you know beans about chili... you know chili ain't got no beans. And ...
"real chili never met a tomato"

Sorry for the highjack, but , this needed to be expanded upon.


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

James Herman said:


> Rudy's is not BBQ, roast maybe?
> 
> They cook their meat in the oven.


No, you're talking about Bill Miller's in San Antonio, and actually they par-boil their brisket. Rudy's takes right off the pit and slices it in front of you.


----------



## Bandman (May 28, 2004)

Vencil Mares BBQ under the overpass in Taylor.


----------



## surffan (Oct 5, 2004)

Aggieangler has prompted me to post the following about sausage, best sausage eaten at the "restuarant" or taken home fully cooked and reheated is Southside in Elgin, followed by Kreutz's in Lockhart. Funny thing is if you want to buy uncooked sausage and do it yourself then Meyer's in Elgin is better.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

surffan said:


> Aggieangler has prompted me to post the following about sausage, best sausage eaten at the "restuarant" or taken home fully cooked and reheated is Southside in Elgin, followed by Kreutz's in Lockhart. Funny thing is if you want to buy uncooked sausage and do it yourself then Meyer's in Elgin is better.


Surffan...have you tried the sausage at Crosstown? It tastes as good as Meyers and Southside but with about 1/2 the grease. I used to love Meyers, but now I only go over to the highway when crosstown is closed. Try it out. It is 1 block West of Main and I block South of the tracks in Elgin. Their smoked chicken is by far the best thing I have tried. Their brisket needs some help sadly enough.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

fisHRman said:


> Smoliks BBQ in Karnes City - great stuff. McBees in Pleasanton ain't bad either.


fisHRman...can you let me know where Smoliks is? We go through Karnes City a lot on the way to Rockport and we are usually hungry about that time.



YUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM

Where the hell is wading_fool? He must have an opinion on this. Much like me....he doesn't miss meals!!!

Greenie to bevo/h/f for starting this one! I am going to have to head to Louie Millers in Taylor tomorrow and grab me a smoked Ribeye now. My son can have some big red too, since Mommy will be out of town!


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

I think we need to have a 2cooler BBQ contest and settle this once and for all!!!!!


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Old Whaler said:


> I think we need to have a 2cooler BBQ contest and settle this once and for all!!!!!


Exactly, I nominate myself as one of the judges. LOL.

Actually, that would be a great idea. Alot of members would probably show up ( or chili contest, too).


----------



## hooter (Aug 12, 2005)

Brian's BBQ in Clute, Tx. Others try but fall short.


----------



## surffan (Oct 5, 2004)

Aggieangler said:


> Surffan...have you tried the sausage at Crosstown? It tastes as good as Meyers and Southside but with about 1/2 the grease. I used to love Meyers, but now I only go over to the highway when crosstown is closed. Try it out. It is 1 block West of Main and I block South of the tracks in Elgin. Their smoked chicken is by far the best thing I have tried. Their brisket needs some help sadly enough.


Thanks will try Crosstown. To others I have had Vincel's in Taylor over the years (recent as 3 wks ago) it's always good but not great. He seems to be somebody you want to cater something not great but nobody will be dissappointed.


----------



## kj (May 23, 2004)

hooter said:


> Brian's BBQ in Clute, Tx. Others try but fall short.


Where is this place at?DJs in Clute used to be good but I haven't been there in a long time.


----------



## texaggie2007 (Dec 18, 2005)

:idea:


> but here are two that no one has posted. City Meat Market in Giddings


Actually I stated that Giddings is my #2 earlier in the thr3ad.
Not bbbq but damnm good cause i ihad me so,me this evening. summer sausage cheeeader cheese and cjharkers from teh world famouus dixie chicken
Gig Em


----------



## Bimini Twisted (Apr 17, 2005)

hooter said:


> Brian's BBQ in Clute, Tx. Others try but fall short.


This was intended as a joke, I assume. Either that or your name is Brian.

Rick


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Aggieangler said:


> fisHRman...can you let me know where Smoliks is? We go through Karnes City a lot on the way to Rockport and we are usually hungry about that time.


Turn left into downtown off 181 as you're headed toward the coast. I think it is on the main drag that goes through downtown.

Karnes City is a small town. Ask anyone, they'll tell you.

Smoliks is good. You shouldn't be disappointed, but it's been years since I've been there.


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

The Luling City Market in Luling. Used to be anyway , havent stopped in the place in about 20 years. Back in the day, it was the best anywhere. IMHO


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

buckeys on I-10 at luling/gonzales exit has the best BBQ sandwich I have tasted.


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Argo said:


> buckeys on I-10 at luling/gonzales exit has the best BBQ sandwich I have tasted.


I love Buckees. I look forward to stopping there everytime I go that way. Their Kolaches are excellent.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Does anyone remember the old Bar-b-que House on North Street in Nacogdoches? I think it closed sometime in the early 90's. I have yet to taste better beef and a better suace.

Also, Zimmerhanzels in Smithville is worth a mention. Maybe not "The Best" in Texas, but definitely worth a stop if you are in the area and hungry. They are only open for lunch, and they close when it's all gone. If you get there after 1:00 it might be slim pickins.


----------



## PrisonerOnGalvetraz (Sep 12, 2006)

Wow! Now here is a list of the finest BBQ in Texas. Y'all know BubbaKue! I've been to many of the places mentioned, and so many were really great. Lots of great memories to. But, crazy is it seems, if I were allowed one more BBQ dinner before I go, I'd eat at Goode Company in Houston. 

I've had great BBQ all over Texas, and my favorite is in a town I can't stand. Irony? LOL!


POG


----------



## BritishSlave (Aug 17, 2004)

Stumpgrinder said:


> The Luling City Market in Luling. Used to be anyway , havent stopped in the place in about 20 years. Back in the day, it was the best anywhere. IMHO


Still is! Been eating at City Market for about fifty years. Anyone remember when it was located on the west end of Main St. It had sawdust floors and 1x12's around the wall to stand and eat off of. Even then it was served on butcher paper, sauce was the same then too.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting (May 10, 2005)

Goode company? You guys need to leave Houston more and find a real Q place..lol

Actually, it's not bad.


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

Any Bodacious BBQ joints in ETEX


----------



## James Herman (Aug 7, 2004)

*It's cooked before it hits the pit*

I have not been to every Rudy's location, nor do I care to. The one in Leon Springs is Roast, take it to the bank. Maybe the Aggie version does it right, however that would be a oxymoron.

Hookem Horns
James Herman



texaggie2007 said:


> Couple more things;
> I would have to disagree; I'd say best in CS is Rudy's and it's not all that and to whoever said that their meat is cooked in an oven I see them pull there meat right out of the smoker here in CS.
> Yes, Not good at all and over priced
> This is true now; however when I was growing up as a kid the quailty was much better. It has fallen off in the past 4-5 years maybe more now.
> ...


----------



## General CoolBro (Jun 13, 2005)

If you are traveling through or coming over - in Beaumont there is a place that has been open a couple of years called "Fat Macs".

It is a cool place that has some great BBQ. I don't rank it above Coopers yet, but I would put their beans up against anyone in the country. The owner was a BBQ competition guy that worked in law enforcement for a real job. He traded in his gun for some tongs and has been lovin life ever since. It shows in his BBQ.

Give em a try.

As his saying goes:

"DANG!, that's good BBQ".

GCB


----------



## willfish4food (Aug 13, 2005)

has anyone mentioned thelma's in houston, kinda by UofH and george r brown?


----------



## longhornbubba (Jul 7, 2006)

First would be my Dad's then you have to go with Cooper's without a doubt.


----------



## longhornbubba (Jul 7, 2006)

Forgot about Southside in Elgin, been getting sausage there since I was a teenager coming home from Austin.


----------



## das71198 (Aug 12, 2005)

clouser said:


> Mustang Creek BBQ...HANDS DOWN. Actually, the best Q in Texas comes off of my dad's pit. We've tried many times to get him to enter cookoffs, but he just won't do it.


 I would agree that Mustang Creek has great BBQ. If anyone from the Houston area is heading down to POC or Rockport they should give it a try. It is located between El Campo and Ganado on HWY. 59. I would guess about 3 to 5 miles past Praseks Hillje Smokehouse on the same side of the road.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I've never cared for Rudy's BBQ, but I do LOVE their sause as they spell it. I like the Salt Lick's sauce and Luling Meat Markets as well.

TH


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

das71198 said:


> I would agree that Mustang Creek has great BBQ. If anyone from the Houston area is heading down to POC or Rockport they should give it a try. It is located between El Campo and Ganado on HWY. 59. I would guess about 3 to 5 miles past Praseks Hillje Smokehouse on the same side of the road.


I have to try that... I usually stop at Hinze's in Wharton. Is it in the old gas station on the right headed south before you get to the Lake Texana bridge?


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Mustang Creek is between Hillje and Louise on the right hand side of US 59. Look for the first Exxon sign on the right after passing Prasek's.

TH


----------



## Gorda Fisher (Aug 19, 2005)

willfish4food said:


> has anyone mentioned thelma's in houston, kinda by UofH and george r brown?


People just dont know what there talking about listing all these other places that dont come close to thelmas.


----------



## texaggie2007 (Dec 18, 2005)

the actual BBQ at thelma isn't that great; the sauce is alright


----------



## texasair (May 22, 2004)

Novosad's just off the square in Hallettsville.


----------



## marshgoose (Aug 15, 2005)

+1 For Mustang BarBQ near Louise, Texas. Small Place but the best BBQ. Those places in Lockhart just do not do it for me. There meat seems like it is boiled, no smoke-bbq taste, sucks. There little sausage links are great though.


----------



## talkshow (Aug 11, 2006)

texaggie2007 said:


> the actual BBQ at thelma isn't that great; the sauce is alright


Thank You, plus probaly one of the rudest people you'll ever meet,,,kinda spoils the taste to me. Camphouse in the Heights has great BBq potato.


----------



## Hevy Dee (May 26, 2004)

*Not mentioned, but pretrty good, imo*

In Houston, I have yet to find a rib to match what Mr. Burns throws down every day in at Burns BBQ. It's predominately a take-out only place and in a fairly tough area of town, Acres Home, but these guys know how to do ribs right. They cater many HPD functions. Steve, who runs the place these days is also the father of Carl Crawford - stud outfielder for TB Devil Rays. It's been a couple of years since I've made it out there but I'm sure it is the same as before. - HD


----------



## Ally Gator (Apr 14, 2006)

*Naked Rib*

The best I've found is the Naked Rib on Highway 6 just east of 288.

We call it a local's joint, not much to look at, but the brisket is really good.


----------



## railman (Aug 1, 2004)

Forget Drexlers, awful!! Thelmas on Live Oak in Houston,City Meat Market in Giddings is good stuff,Burns in Acres Home is good.There is a small place in Eagle Lake, Austins BBQ, that has good BBQ but only open Thursday-Sunday.


----------



## CentexPW (Jun 22, 2004)

Its a toss up, living near the Barbeque Triangle. My favorites:
City Market Luling
Smitty's Lockhart
Chisolm Trail Lockhart (Sausage)
Southwest San Marcos ( when Kruez and Smitty's had the split some of the cooks came to San Marcos)
Cooper's Llano
That place under the underpass in Taylor ( Black and White Cafe?? )
Saltlick Dripping Springs
City Market LaGrange

When you eat BBQ it should be with fingers and some beans maybe a slice of
onion. Nothin else. Sauce for dippin. And always on butcher paper.

Rudy's - IMO is just fast food chain BBQ.

Mike T


----------



## B2 (Jun 11, 2004)

in this order

Southwest Market in San Marcos (the owners used to work at Kreuz)
Salt Lick in Driftwood
Coopers in Llano
Luling City Market in Luling
Kreuz Market in Lockhart
Pizzatollo's in Houston
Johnny Mueller's in Austin (Louis' son)
Black's in Lockhart


----------



## Pocboy (Aug 12, 2004)

I avoid Houston like the plague but around San Antonio I have to say that Texas Pride (that's what you wanted to say Soappeddler) is the best around. To top it off they have a fish fry every friday night and a band every weekend. Tom


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Pocboy said:


> I avoid Houston like the plague but around San Antonio I have to say that Texas Pride (that's what you wanted to say Soappeddler) is the best around. To top it off they have a fish fry every friday night and a band every weekend. Tom


That's the one! Great place - Texas to the bone.


----------



## Lagunabob (May 19, 2005)

James Herman said:


> I have not been to every Rudy's location, nor do I care to. The one in Leon Springs is Roast, take it to the bank. Maybe the Aggie version does it right, however that would be a oxymoron.
> 
> Hookem Horns
> James Herman


So James, is this personally acquired knowledge?


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

troutphishin said:


> So James, is this personally acquired knowledge?


Good question. 
Maybe he owned the place that went out of business down the road? J/k


----------



## stew308 (May 17, 2006)

san Antonio - Barbecue Station no doubt. best chicken and turkey anywhere


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

stew308 said:


> san Antonio - Barbecue Station no doubt. best chicken and turkey anywhere


Geez, so many great places - I completely forgot about Barbeque Station. I have to revise my list. There is another one further down Jones-Maltsberger heading toward Ft. Sam. It's on the left and has a red and yellow sign. It's pretty good too.

Cooper's 
B&B Smokehouse - South S.A.
Barbeque Station - North S.A.
Texas Pride - East S.A.
Red and Yellow sign place on Jones- Maltsberger - North S.A.
Rudy's - Leon Springs -Seaworld - S.A.
McBee's - New Braunfels, Floresville, Bandera, Pleasanton, Hondo
Southside - Elgin
Sonny Bryan's

Have any of you S.A. folks tried that guy that does Jamaican barbeque down off of St. Mary's just west of 281? He's in a house about 1 block off St. Mary's. His pit is in the yard and he just has a few tables sitting out there under a tree. You can't miss the place if you are looking for it because of he's got everything painted in Jamaican colors. I keep thinking I want to try it, but never remember to when I'm down there.


----------



## allicat (May 20, 2004)

yall just haven't been to Stacy's BBQ in Jacksonville, Tx :doowapsta 

it's on Hwy 69 in from of their Walmart.....if you ever get the chance, give it a try....ITS UNBELIEVABLY YUMMY!


----------



## Seemorehinie (Aug 12, 2005)

Garven Store between Mt. Home and Rocksprings can cook some pretty mean bbq. Also a place in Lampasass.


----------



## Dmax2500 (Sep 4, 2006)

I'll never forget there was a place in San Antonio thats heading out to sequin by the D&D ranch place. It was a very small place that looked to be in a trailer home type of deal and that guy cooked a MEAN turkey with BBq Suace mixed with Jabanero peppers.


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

I believe MUSTANG in Louise shutdown, I think the last few times I passed by thee it was locked up, am I wrong ?????


----------



## porkchop (Jul 23, 2006)

rudys


----------



## James Herman (Aug 7, 2004)

*yes*

how many briskets do ya think they cook on a busy weekend.

Ya'll don't get me wrong, I like Rudy's Roast.

This will be my last post about Rudy's, and may they continue to proudly serve their products.



troutphishin said:


> So James, is this personally acquired knowledge?


----------



## SSMike (Aug 15, 2005)

Cotton's near Corpus is very good....


----------



## Dmax2500 (Sep 4, 2006)

Cottons was very good. the thing I noticed is that it was expensive and I don't think they bring out all the meat you pay for. The waiter would ask us if we wanted another piece and I said well is it extra charge and he said no. So I said of course, bring out it out. What if I said No I was not hungry anymore or something like that. That means they save on meat but I pay for it anyway. I did not like that. 

Bring out all the meat i pay for and if I don't finish I'll take it home


----------



## spuds (Jan 2, 2005)

CentexPW said:


> Its a toss up, living near the Barbeque Triangle. My favorites:
> City Market Luling
> Smitty's Lockhart
> Chisolm Trail Lockhart (Sausage)
> ...


*I second Southwest in San Marcos, open only til about 6 pm. Consistently, the best I've ever had. Going to the hill country this weekend and one of my stops will be to get some of their mouth watering......*

*In Houston, "Houston's" is pretty close to Southwest's.*


----------



## kurt68 (May 21, 2004)

Mt. Zion Babtist church in Huntsville. All U can eat for under 10 bucks. Cooked by some seniors that know what their doing.


----------



## Bob.m (Oct 14, 2006)

zimmerhanzels in smithville


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

*Regulator...*



regulator said:


> I believe MUSTANG in Louise shutdown, I think the last few times I passed by thee it was locked up, am I wrong ?????


Yep, you're wrong, lol...you didn't read all 1000 posts did ya?

Mustang Creek BBQ is the best in Wharton County and they moved to a new location on Hwy. 59 that has A/C and indoor restrooms, lol. If you're headed south on 59 it will be on your right before you get to Louise at the old drive in grocery Exxon place.

They're between Hillje and Louise now.

TH


----------



## Professor Jones (Nov 17, 2005)

I was at The Saltlick last Saturday (10/14 about 1:00). It has always been kinda understood that you could order the Family Style and get a "To Go" box and take they left-overs home. When the waiter came and took our orders he let us know there were no more to "go boxes" allowed on the family style orders. No big deal to us, the food was great and it's your own fault if you do not get full there.

The Professor


----------



## BS (May 24, 2004)

White's in Port Lavaca for brisket. for grilled chicken I'd put mine up against anybody!


----------



## Philip C (May 30, 2006)

This Thursday 10/18 I will be eating at Thelma's for lunch a little after 1pm, if the rain lets me. I will the the short bald guy if anyone cares to join.
Philip


----------



## SSMike (Aug 15, 2005)

Dmax2500 said:


> Cottons was very good. the thing I noticed is that it was expensive and I don't think they bring out all the meat you pay for. The waiter would ask us if we wanted another piece and I said well is it extra charge and he said no. So I said of course, bring out it out. What if I said No I was not hungry anymore or something like that. That means they save on meat but I pay for it anyway. I did not like that.
> 
> Bring out all the meat i pay for and if I don't finish I'll take it home


I will say the waitstaff at Cotton's is not great. They are really stone faced and seem put out at times. Food is good though..


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

I was starting to reply about Joe Cottons several times, but i had to evaluate my post before I submitted it. It's basically a Bill Miller's in the country!


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

scwine said:


> I was starting to reply about Joe Cottons several times, but i had to evaluate my post before I submitted it. It's basically a Bill Miller's in the country!


I had some guys take me ( I was paying) to Joe Cottens about a year ago. They were raving about it. I wasn't that impressed. I thought it was odd to have a waiter in a tux serve me a plate of brisket and sausage.

There is a BBQ place on IH-37 in Corpus - On the west side of the highway - can't remember the name - pricey but good.

For all you Rockport folks, try the little BBQ stand that is on the main drag on the right as you head toward Fulton - at the intersection where the tobacco store is. Its basically a little trailer. I had a really good brisket sandwich there.


----------

